
The final column of a Yale 2012 grad who died in a car accident - nikunjk
http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2012/may/27/keegan-opposite-loneliness/?cross-campus
======
bambax
I had read “Even artichokes have doubts” a while ago and had really enjoyed it
([http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2011/sep/30/even-
artichoke...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2011/sep/30/even-artichokes-
have-doubts/))

This piece is much less convincing. What's so frightening with loneliness? I
would say with Pascal that the inability of the human race to deal with
loneliness is the source of most of its problems. We try to distract ourselves
with TV, and now Twitter and Facebook -- what are we trying to run away from?
What she describes is not friendliness, it's life in a support group.

Her death is tragic of course -- all the more so because now we can't argue
with her.

------
holympus
.

